# MS group ride??



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

OK after spending the last week traveling across the UP from Copper Harbor to Mackinaw city I couldn't help but think about sledding down the very roads we were driving, hiking and walking down. The weather is always the number one concern and after talking with a few of the Bar/Restaurant & Lodge workers you never know whats going to happen. One of the bartenders at the Bear Belly bar in Lac La Belle told us last year was one of there best years but the waitress at Timber Charlie's in Newberry said the last 2 years have been tough and the clerk at the North Shore Lodge in Grand Marias said she had to call and cancel reservations due to lack of snow in town. 
So after all that how many members would be interested in a group ride?


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Id be game. My sleds never saw a trail last year. All off trail woods riding. 

Did u have a locale in mind yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

sjk984 said:


> Id be game. My sleds never saw a trail last year. All off trail woods riding.
> 
> Did u have a locale in mind yet
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not sure about location yet I am open to suggestions and opinions from those who might be interested. Just started kicking around the idea over the last few days and I was curious to see how many members would be interested in participating.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Depending on when and where I would probably be game.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

The Mrs and I would be interested.. providing the date and location works out for us ....and snow conditions 

For the last few yrs we been riding as a twosome in the lower due to work constraints.
In the past we were involved with a group that ran a charity ride for a wk in the UP . But after the economy took a dump its been slowly falling apart and dwindled down to a hand full. Went from a group of 30+ to 7 due to ether snow or people couldn't make it . 

How long of a trip and area location would decide alot on a turn out . 
A wknd in the lower would probably pull a better turn out then in the yopper.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

The wife and I would be up for it depending on whats happening at the time. As for suggestions, if there`s snow anyplace is going to be busy on the wk. ends. In the lower making somewhere around Grayling your starting point you have loops in all directions with varying miles from a short 30 to Mackinaw city at about 230 miles round trip and food and gas evenly spaced. In the upper, Newberry is a good starting point with 3 good loops that again have food and gas pretty well spaced, here you also have the Taqamanon falls as well as the Lk. Superior shoreline. Gas stops could be hampered on the north trail from Paradise to Grand Maris with the Rainbow Lodge burning down. Now if everyone chants "Mo Mo Nah, Chee Chee Nah" we might have a great winter


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

depending on when and where I am for it.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

bigcountrysg said:


> depending on when and where I am for it.


Same here.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd be down. Also depending on the date in mind.

I have a place in Wetmore and there's some good riding around there and Marquette.

As far as snow it was ridable there last year. The Keewee was very good as far as snowfall goes. Toward Grand Marais was good part of the year just like Wetmore. The Keewee was packed with people this past year and is very heavy with traffic most years.

I believe the reason that you heard it was so good Lac La Belle was because there were so many people riding that the business owners had such a good season. Not because snowfall was killer but because everyone and their brother went there.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

HunterHads said:


> Depending on when and where I would probably be game.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
^^^This


----------

